# problem SD card



## TremulousTetra (Sep 4, 2011)

Right, this is a bit complicated. Basically having problems with a Micro SD card.

On my Micro SD card there is mostly MP3s. In each directory there are strange artefacts from previous file installations. Another anomaly is, I can delete everything on the SD card to the recycle bin, or do a permanent delete, either way the next time I go to the SD card all the files and directories have returned.

I have tried formatting the SD card by using my computer, right click on the drive, format, okay, clicking okay when it warns of the deletion of all your files. It starts the process, but then tells me that the drive format was not complete.
Several times the computer has prompted me to do a scan of the disk, which I have done.

I have Windows 7 64-bit operating system. I have my Micro SD card in a USB card reader.

any suggestions?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried formatting at the command prompt, when I get this message.
At the DOS command line, the SD card formats, however when it gets to the last 1% it says "invalid media or track 0 bad - disc unusable."

Looks like the SD card may be bad.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a borked card to me. If you've got a SD adapter, try putting it in a camera and formatting it from there.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Sep 4, 2011)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> I tried formatting at the command prompt, when I get this message.
> At the DOS command line, the SD card formats, however when it gets to the last 1% it says "invalid media or track 0 bad - disc unusable."
> 
> Looks like the SD card may be bad.





editor said:


> Sounds like a borked card to me. If you've got a SD adapter, try putting it in a camera and formatting it from there.


1. *borked* To have totally fucked something up. Usually by doing something stupid. Specifically used to describe technology that is broken. Example 1....

lol, yup.


----------

